# Pump for draining water heaters



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

What pump works best for draining water heaters?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> What pump works best for draining water heaters?


Air compresser..


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Liberty 331, been using it for 8 years no problem, also use this pump to charge a system with glycol and flush large heat exchangers


----------



## J.J (Mar 24, 2010)

we use sur flo diaphram pumps, low cost and small


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I call Dunbar to remove them. :laughing:

He is much stronger than I am.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

x 2 on the liberty 331. :yes:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I use a small Zoller transfer pump. It's not super fast but it pulls water from a WH that does not even flow on it's own. Also I can put the hose in a toilet or tub and it stays without to much hogtying.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I use a water hose to drain it, but I also put a piece of pex on the hot side of the heater an run it to the nearest tub and syphon it out works great.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll third the 331, it's great. It will drain a 50 gallon before I have all my tools in provided the drains works. 
If the drain doesn't work it's still quick and easy to drain it from the top.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I used the Ace hardware pump type for years and recently bought the 331. while the 331 is nice and it is beefy, both are susceptible to sediment clogged drains, and both are far better than not having one, especially in a high rise. buy what you are willing to spend for, both will pump water, the 331 is the Caddy.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why doesn't anyone use the air compressor foe draining???


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Why doesn't anyone use the air compressor foe draining???


I thought air compressors were for tire techs. :blink::laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Cause when its leaking, the last thing I want is air pressure in the tank.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

I use an air compressor works great if the tanks leaking water is already everywhere what is a little mode lol


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

Librty 331


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*I always used one of these or a small 
air compressor with a 3/4" by 1/2" bell reducer
with a bushing and strider valve, :thumbsup:

**










*
​*Utility Pump,Stainless Steel,115 V*
 Item # 5UXN6
Pump, Compact Utility, 1/10 HP, Voltage 115V, 1.6 Amps AC, Motor Enclosure Open Fan Cooled, Intermittent Duty, Motor Type AC Brush, Inlet 3/4 Male GHT


----------

